# whats the nicest compliment someone has ever given you



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mines is being told im very talented


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

''You're a cool guy''


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

"I love you." 

That kinda compliment's rather cool.


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was told i was one of the best tradesman at my work . Which was good for me cos i think a lot of my SA comes from being paranoid about my work.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nicest compliment?? Someone telling me that I am a good person. honestly, that just made my day.


----------



## Natsu (Apr 11, 2013)

That I was a good friend

If anyone tells me that I'm pretty it totally makes my day!


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I am a very kind person.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

That I was easy to talk to and that I seemed non-judgmental. I sometimes get people who don't know me very well spilling their guts out at me.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Also, I love you! 

And any other compliments, that I know are actually true, can't think right now, but I'm sure I'll remember soon.

The main thing I notice about compliments though, is that I'm hardly ever told that I'm good at anything, that's a bit annoying.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> "I love you."
> 
> That kinda compliment's rather cool.


This, always. 

But other than that...my friend told me I'm kind and understanding and she's really glad to have me around because I calm her down. It felt really nice, because that's what I want to be for people.


----------



## tinymouse (Apr 25, 2013)

"I love your smile"

"your hair is awesome" for second place lol


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

The nicest compliment has been... "You are the complete package" which I get to hear often from a friend who is helping me get through my SA and issues and reminds me to take it step by step, day by day and embraces me even when I take steps back.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"You'd look good in a bikini"


----------



## i got this (Apr 25, 2013)

Natsu said:


> That I was a good friend
> 
> If anyone tells me that I'm pretty it totally makes my day!


You are pretty


----------



## i got this (Apr 25, 2013)

You are the smartest person I know. 

And other variations 

You are a genius
You are brilliant
Wow do you ever sleep
How do you find time to learn so much 
Is there anything you cant figure out
You are so competent
No one is better at this than you

etc


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

The title of true best friend.
I've never been the best at anything before.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

You are funny. (This one I believe. I can make people laught. Though sometimes by accident too because I'm clumsy. But I kinda embrased that so I don't think it's negative.)

You have an above average intelligent. (By a good friend I think he knows I have issues about my intelligence so I think he is biased and said it to make me feel good.) Meh. I have no proof of being smart, like a degree.

So I'm probebly just a funny, not-so-good-looking, average intelligent guy. I don't know if that's enough really. I need to get in shape.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me feel vicariously complimented. Thank you all so much, I feel great now, and right backatcha! 

I copied these from this to post on my refrigerator. -

You're talented.
You're a good person.
Ur a very kind person.
Ur easy to talk to and seem so non-judgmental.
Ur good at ...
I love your smile. 
Your hair is awesome. 
Ur funny. 
Ur a true friend. 
You are the complete package!
I can think of nothing better than [talking to you/, spending time with you/, seeing your smile].
I love you.

Mine's been: "I really like you!" NO ONE ever told me that. I'll never forget it.

Great thread, OP!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

my one teacher in high school told me that i was really gifted and that i would be successful no matter what i ended up doing in life... although those words lost some of their effect the next year when i ran into him and he couldn't remember my name lol


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

My teacher in elementary school told me I have a great speaking voice, very loud and clear.
That I sounded like one of his friends who worked as a radio show host.

Best compliment ever, it still makes me happy and I remember it so vividly.


----------

